# Best Dry Food For Samoyed



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 9 week old Samoyed. Could someone please recommend a high quality dry food. Yes I know raw is best but I would really like to feed him dry food. When I went to a pet store to get all the bits for this pup, I asked the assistant for pedigree dry food and she said that it was totally rubbish and recommended BETA which he is on for the last week. However I have been reading up alot about dog foods and it seems BETA is not much good either. I am totally confused to all the dry foods that are out there. Samoyeds need high protien from what I am reading. So I would be grateful for suggestions as I want to get this pup off to a good start as they do have snow white coats and a very thick coat as well and I intend to keep this dog and his coat in the best possible health. Thanks


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Be careful with food that is TOO high in protein...dogs differ from cats in that they need a more balanced diet...not one that simply focuses on meat (I know people will disagree with me here, but I personally have had problems with feeding a high protein food and my vet has discouraged me from using it any longer, even though I thought high protein was BEST...I still feed grain free). 

My suggestions:
*Timberwolf Organics*--Ocean Blue
*Wellness Core*
*Taste of the Wild* (Several different formulas to choose from; I feed the Pacific Stream formula).

These foods are still grain free, but not super high in protein. Talk to your vet about what he/she thinks is best...no one on here will be able to know for sure which food will be best for your pup (and your vet may not know, either. It often takes a lot of trial and error...just make sure you switch your pup slowly over to the new food).

Good luck!


----------

